# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  High Density Urethane

## joshamati

Anyone have any experience with using High Density urethane sheet goods?
It is a closed cell rigid polyurethane foam commonly known as Sign Foam or CoraFoam.
We're looking to construct some very large slant boards for an upcoming quilt show and are looking for a lightweight option to Medex/ Medite.   From what i've found it seems to be an extremely stable material, but was wondering if anyone has done an Oddy test or had any experience with it?

Thanks
Josh Amati

----------


## Paul Brewin

There was listserve discussion on Obomodulan, a urethane board. Here are links to the *product* and to the *discussion*. I'm not familiar with Sign Foam or CoraFoam.

----------


## RpiArchshop

Freeman Supply carries RenShape HDU of varying densities
http://www.freemansupply.com/RenShapeModelingan.htm

----------


## harper.zachary

> There was listserve discussion on Obomodulan, a urethane board. Here are links to the *product* and to the *discussion*. I'm not familiar with Sign Foam or CoraFoam.


No luck with the product link on my end, could you post the address?
Thanks!

----------


## Paul Brewin

Here's a vendor *link* via the listserve discussion, and the updated one from the manufacturer *here*. Sorry, not clear on which product is used. If you register with the listserve and search the archives you can probably mine more info or contacts who might answer your questions.

----------

